# Planer stand



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It starting to take shape. Not a single mechanical fastener so far


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. Are you going to use casters to roll around? I need to make one if those for mine. Ill be watching this one.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I am, I bought two fixed for the rears, and two moving/locking casters for the front. 2 inch casters mounting plates fit on the bottom of my 2.5x2.25 legs. I had considered getting threaded bosses to install into the bottom of the legs and thread casters into it, but decided it was just easier to get screw on casters....

The tops going to be 2 - 3/4 inch pieces of MDF that sandwich castle nuts, then I can just machine screw my planer down through the "predrilled" holes. The top will be framed out in 3/4x 2 inch maple edging.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm still not sold on how i'm going to attach the top.....Pocket screws are the easiest.......but then there are fasteners.......


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

How about pegs? You just need to keep the top from shifting around, since the weight of the planer will keep the top from lifting up.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

MapleMoose said:


> How about pegs? You just need to keep the top from shifting around, since the weight of the planer will keep the top from lifting up.


This is what I'd suggest.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Stand complete!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice Ryan. Looks like you'll be moving that around with ease.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well.....found an issue.......my floor isn't quite level, so depending on where the stand is, it rocks on 3 legs......my old stand was so flimsy it just bent to take up the slack....LOL This one just hangs the leg out there.......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well.....found an issue.......my floor isn't quite level, so depending on where the stand is, it rocks on 3 legs......my old stand was so flimsy it just bent to take up the slack....LOL This one just hangs the leg out there.......


That stinks!!!! Maybe you could take off the one caster and add some washers to level it out some.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The stands level, and in some places of the basement it's fine....ill just have to be careful where I park it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> The stands level, and in some places of the basement it's fine....ill just have to be careful where I park it.


I guess you'll have to then. 
Just a thought.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I need self leveling casters......hummmm


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The washers are a good idea but if your floor is uneven in one place its likely uneven all over.

The washers would be hard to adjust as you move the stand.

This isn't an elegant solution but its worked for me.


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice stand. I may have to "borrow" that design from you, if you don't mind. I need a portable stand for my planer.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No problem. To make it a bit cleaner, t nuts are sandwiched between the two sheets of MDF, allowing the bolts to just go into the top.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

*Top Heavy?*

At times, I throw some heavy material through my 13". that sucker weighs enough by itself. I LOVE this stand. Will be building one soon for my spindle sander at least. But I am a little reluctant to build one for my planer. I would hate to see it come crashing down...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I had the same concern, but supprisingly not at all top heavy, even with me sitting on it ( and I weigh more than your planer ever will). I think I may start a non moving version for the drill press and mortiser.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Would anyone want dimensioned plans? I'm happy to break out auto cad and draw some up.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I would love to get some dimensioned plans! How cool of you!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are rough dimensioned plans....

Legs are 2.5x2.5 

Stringers are 2.5x.75

Casters are from harbor freight.....but anyones would work fine.

Top is 2 thicknesses of 3/4 mdf.....with 3/4x1 1/2 hardwood banding. 

Now I sandwiched t-nuts inbetween to screw the planer to....but you could just as easily run a bolt all the way through and put a nut on the bottom.


----------



## RouterGuy (Mar 16, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> Stand complete!!


Really nice stand!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

RouterGuy said:


> Really nice stand!!



Thanks.....


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Would anyone want dimensioned plans? I'm happy to break out auto cad and draw some up.


Great looking stand! Would love some plans if possible


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

03svtsnakevert said:


> Great looking stand! Would love some plans if possible



The basic plans are posted a few posts up in PDF form.


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> The basic plans are posted a few posts up in PDF form.


Sweet!!! Sorry I missed em...realized I can't see them using the tapatalk app


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No problem. I'd make it an inch wider each way if I was to do it again......


----------

